# Honda GX160 only runs choked



## Funkyboss

I have a go-kart purchased from a track that shut down that has the Honda GX160 5.5 hp motor on it. The engine fires up on the first pull with no problem, and idles smoothly after warming up. When I open the choke and try to give it gas, it sputters and wants to die. I can play around with the choke and get it to a point where I can give it gas, it just doesn't have much power. I have adjusted the pilot screw with no luck, and cleaned the carburetor as well with the same result. Is it possible that the remote shut-off that go-kart tracks use could be creating this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bugman

it could have a air leak, try tightening the carb down. as for cleaning the carb, it was taken apart, soaked in cleaner, and then blowed out with cleaner?


----------



## Funkyboss

It was taken apart and sprayed down pretty good. Soaking is my next step, along with cleaning small ports with a wire. I know the gaskets are not in great shape, but didn't appear to be ripped or blown out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bugman

if the gaskets don't look too good, may not look ripped or broken, wouldn't cost too much to replace em.


----------



## woodmanscott

*go kart not taking gas*

If you are not sure that the gaskets are intact while it is running you can take carb cleaner and spray it around the bottom of the carb and where it attaches to the intake and the engine and if the engine speeds up you have a pin hole that is allowing air to slip by.

Your problem is that when you open the throttle you allow more air to pass over the siphon tube that pulls fuel through the main jet to enter the intake but if you have a leak it leans out because it is getting air from some where else by choking it you cut down on the air and force it to pull more fuel from the bowl. I agree with replacing all the gaskets, plus you may have a piece of carbon keeping the intake valve open which would reduce the vacuum on the carb just my opinion 👋


----------



## kai_k20

Need Help. I know this is getting away from the forum in particular, I have recently been put on the task of rebuilding a Honda GX 160 small motor. This is the first time I have done so for Honda, the connections for the springs and cable of the governor would anybody have a pic or knowledge of where they connect? Thank you.


----------



## Funkyboss

Thanks for the help all! I cleaned the carb out really good with a wire and it fixed it right up. As far as the governor springs go, Check this link out:

http://www.amusepro.com/GX160.pdf

The governor rod and throttle control spring connect from the control lever to the governor arm, which is underneath the gas tank. I have tinkered with the positions of the spring and rod to get the most out of the engine, but havent had alot of success. 

If anyone has detailed instructions on adjusting or removing the governor, I would love to see them. I know, I know, "DON'T REMOVE THE GOVERNOR" But these are just for experimenting. I'm also trying to adjust the governor on a B&S, but I think I have it figured out. Thanks again!


----------



## kai_k20

Thanks Funky Boss for the link and the insight. 

I am now having an issue on the engine running! I pour a little fuel down the carburetor let it sit a sec, pull it over, it runs for about 2-3 seconds and thens sputters to a stop. I have gone through some of the suggestions by bugman in previous post to no luck I am not able to get it running. Thanks again.


----------



## bugman

are there and adjustments to be made to the carb? any fuel adjustment needles


----------



## kai_k20

I was adjusting the needle in and out and no such luck, unless there is a second needle or adjuster that I am unaware of. I checked the filter to see if there is something blocking the fuel, nothing. Its like the engine is just about to go then I leave the throttle alone the engine sputters out or if I try to adjust the throttle cables I get the flooded sound of the engine trying to go then the engine sputters out. Unless I have my cables for the governor and throttle in the wrong position. Rod Governor connected to the first eye let of the governor to the back swivel piece of the carburetor, governor spring from back side of governor to dropped eye loop on the lever control. The second spring which is thinner runs from the governors front second eye hole to the carburetors swivel piece eye hole. Know if this is not the correct connections please feel free to correct me a running engine is a less stressful engine, thank you.


----------



## bugman

not much on honda linkage.... just to rule it out, have you tried it without the airfilter in place?


----------



## kai_k20

Yeah tried that as well, no such luck. I thank you guys for the help its now up to the small engine shop.


----------

